# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Festivali Folklorik i Gjirokastrës 2004

## dodoni

E Shtune, 28 Gusht 2004


HISTORIKU I FESTIVALIT 

Festivali Folklorik Kombetar eshte zhvilluar fillimisht ne qytetin e Tiranes ne vitin 1957 me siglen "Festivali Kombetar i kenges muzies dhe valles". Festivali i pare Folklorik Kombetar i Gjirokastres u zhvillua ne vitin 1968. Pas ketij festivali ne kalane e ketij qyteti eshte zhvilluar rregullisht, cdo pese vjet, Festivali Folklorik Kombetar "respektivisht ne vitet 1973, 1978, 1983, 1988). Ne vitin 1995 FFK u zhvillua ne kalane e qytetit te Beratit dhe ne vitin 2000 FFK rikthehet perseri ne qytetin e Gjirokastres. Mbeshtetur nenit 5, pika 2 e Ligjit nr.9048, dt. 07.04.2003, "Per trashegimine kulturore" me Urdher nr.348, dt.28.07.2003, te Ministrit te Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve data 29 shtator u shpall Dita Kombetare e Trashegimise Kulturore. Me date 09.10.2003 u miratua nga ministri i Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve Statuti i ri i Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 2004. Ne kuadrin e Dites Kombetare te Trashegimise Kulturore, me Urdhrin nr. 462, dt. 16.10.2003 te ministrit te Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve u shpall organizimi i Edicionit te VIII-te te Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 2004 ne datat 29 shtator-5 tetor 



E Shtune, 28 Gusht 2004


MIRATOHEN 35 MILION LEKE PER FESTIVALIN E GJIROKASTRES

Miratohet fondi shteteror per organizimin e Festivalit Kombetar te Gjirokastres. Ne mbledhjen e sotme te Keshillit te Ministrave eshte miratuar projekt-vendimi i propozuar nga MKRS per "Per nje shtese fondi ne buxhetin e Ministrise se Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve dhe Ministrise se Pushtetit Vendor dhe Decentralizimit, te miratuar per vitin 2004, per financimin e Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 29 Shtator-5 Tetor 2004"

Ky vendim synon mbeshtetjen financiare me nje fond prej 35.000.000 lekesh te ketij aktiviteti te madh mbarekombetar, sipas preventivit bashkelidhur. Fondi i vene ne dispozicion do te siguroje realizimin e festivalit ne nivelin e kerkuar per te bere te mundur prezantimin e vlerave me te mira te folklorit shqiptar dhe trevave rreth saj.

Ne mbeshtetje te Ligjit nr. 9048, dt. 7.04.2004 "Per trashegimine kulturore", eshte detyre e shtetit shqiptar mbrojtja, ruajtja, promovimi, perhapja dhe popullarizimi i vlerave me te mira te trashegimise kulturore, muzikore, koreografike, etnografike te krijuara nga populli yne ne shekuj dhe evidentimi i tyre nepermjet ketyre aktiviteteve te ketyre permasave.

Ne kuadrin e dites Kombetare te Trashegimise Kulturore, 29 Shtator, me Urdhrin nr. 462, dt. 16.10.2003, te Ministrit te Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, u shpall organizimi i edicionit te VIII-te Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 2004, ne datat 29 Shtator-5 Tetor.

Per sa i takon efektit financiar te ketij projekt-vendimi ai do te perballohet nga fondi rezerve i Keshillit te Ministrave, per vitin 2004, duke u ndare nje pjese ne forme granti prej 6.000.000 leke per Ministrine e Pushtetit Vendor dhe Decentralizimit, e cila do te perdoret per 12 qarqet pjesemarrese ne festival, si dhe pjesa tjeter per Ministrine e Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve ne shumen 29.000.000 leke, qe do te perdoret per periudhen pergatitore dhe ate te zhvillimit te Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 2004. Festivali Folklorik Kombetar Gjirokaster 2004 do te sherbeje per ruajtjen, mbrojtjen dhe promovimin e trashegimise shpirterore mbarekombetare, duke perzgjedhur ne te krijimet me autentike e me te lashta, qe populli ka krijuar ne shekuj. 

Pjesemarrja ne Festival e grupeve te folkut nga Kosova, shqiptaret e Maqedonise, Malit te Zi, arbereshet, arvanitasit, diaspores se larget si dhe te folklorit cam, etj, do te zgjeroje jo veten hapesirat gjeografike te folkut shqiptar, por do te sjelle edhe vlera ne kulturen tradicionale shqiptare. Jane 12 grupe, nga nje per cdo qark; 4 grupe nga trojet etnike: Kosove, Maqedoni, Mali i Zi dhe Cameria; grupe nga ngulimet e medha te arberesheve te Italise dhe shqiptaret e Turqise; grupe nga shoqatat e medha te emigracionit: SHBA, Zvicer, Suedi, RFGJ.

Realizimi

Festivali do te zhvillohet nga data 29 shtator-5 tetor 2004 dhe do te perfshije :

Ceremonine e celjes se festivalit dhe koncertin e mireseardhjes; konkrrimin e grupeve pjesemarrese qe do te zhvillohet gjate 5 diteve, grafiku I konkurrimit te te cilave do te percaktohet nga Komiteti Organizativ i Festivalit.

Do te kete konferenca shtypi, duke filluar qe diten e pare dhe cdo paradite, veprimtari me rastin e 29 shtatorit, Dites Kombetare te Trashegimise Kulturore; promovim te librave te studiuesve te folklorit nga Shqiperia, Kosova, Mali i Zi, diaspora botuar ne vitet 2000-2004; nje dite homazh, kushtuar mjeshtrave te kultures popullore shqiptare gjate shekullit te 20-te si Neco Muka, Hafize Leskoviku, Laver Bariu, etj., etj; ekspozite e piktoreve me motive nga Festivali Folklorik Kombetar;

ekspozite fotografike me pamje nga te gjitha Festivalet Folklorike Kombetare te zhvilluara deri tani; sfilate e kostumeve popullore shqiptare dhe nje aktivitet per artizanatin shqiptar; ceremonia e mbylljes se Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 2004 dhe dhenia e cmimeve nga juria; pergatitja e spotit televiziv ne bashkepunim me Tvsh; organizimi i bisedave ne Tvsh apo Tv private, per Festivalin Folklorik Kombetar, si dhe vlerat e kultures shpirterore te popullit shqiptar.

Ne bashkepunim me Rtvsh, pergatitja e nje dokumentari per folkun shqiptar; pergatitja e flete-palosjeve per kostumet shqiptare si dhe artizanati popullor; hedhja ne treg e kasetave dhe videokasetave cilesore te folkut shqiptar.

Gjate diteve te festivalit do te dale gazeta e Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar, Gjirokaster 2004. 

Synimet e projektit:

Nisur nga pervoja 50-vjecare e zhvillimit te festivaleve folklorike, vlerat qe kane sjelle ato ne trashegimine shpirterore te popullit, por edhe mangesite qe kane te bejne me politizimet, grupet masive apo shfaqjet qe denatyrojne folkun; ndryshimet politike dhe ekonomiko-shoqerore te ndodhura ne Shqiperi pas vitit 1990; levizjet masive te popullsise nga zonat e thella ne qendrat e medha urbane te vendit; emigracioni i gjere dhe hapja e Shqiperise me boten, per kete, krahas synimeve per mbajtjen gjalle, perhapjen dhe popullarizimin e vlerave me te mira muzikore, koreografike, etnografike te krijuara nga populli; pasqyrimin me te gjere te folklorit dramatik, pak i ekspozuar ne veprimtari folklorike kombetare. Rendesi do t'i kushtohet evidentimit te krijimeve folklorike, me karakter improvizues, lodra me karakter imitativ, pantonimik e humoristik, krijimet qe lidhen me festat tradicionale popullore dhe ato me karakter ritual; evidentimin e krijimeve me te lashta duke ruajtur pastertine burimore. Per kete do te evitohen shfaqjet qe denatyrojne folklorin, tendencat dhe elementet e tepruar spektakolare, amatorizmi dhe grupet masive; zgjerimin e shtrirjes gjeografike nepermjet pjesemarrjes se grupeve nga trojet etnike, arbereshet dhe arvanitasit, diaspora; zbatimin e strategjise se Ministrise se Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve per integrimin e kultures shqiptare dhe ballafaqimin e saj me kulturen ballkanike dhe evropiane; perfaqesimi me i plote i hapesirave gjeografike te folkut shqiptar dhe i koloritit te jashtezakonshem te tij dhe pjesemarrja ne Festivalin Folklorik e individeve, grupeve apo shoqatave kulturore, jo sipas zonave te ngushta, por zonave te gjera etno-kulturore dhe vecorive karakteristike te tyre. Kjo ka veshtiresite e veta, por mendohet se do te sjelle vlera me cilesore dhe do te shmange grupet masive apo dhe perseritjen e repertorit





 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur

----------


## shigjeta

Në qytetin e Gjirokastrës fillon sot Festivali Folklorik, një nga evenimentet më të bukura të muzikës popullore shqiptare. Në festivalin që do të zgjasë 6 netë do të marrin pjesë 20 grupe konkuruese, me rreth 1200 festivalistë. Është një juri prej 7 vetësh që do të vlerësojë se si vijnë në vitet 2000 perlat e muzikës popullore shqipe. 
_Balkanweb_

Nese dikush e ndjek kete aktivitet direkt ose nepermjet TV, do ishte i mirepritur te shkruante dicka per pershtypjet nga Festivali si psh organizimi, kostumet, kenget, vallet...etj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dodoni

E Diele, 03 Tetor 2004


JAM VJERSHETOR I FSHATIT TIM, I KRAHINES SIME, I VENDIT TIM

Interviste me Lefter Cipen, laureat i gjashte festivaleve folklorike kombetare



Rajmond Taho

(Ketu gjeta kengen e 1912-es, te 2004-es, pse jo dhe te 3004-es.

Ne kala kendon historia shqiptare, gjaku, fisnikeria. Une jam nga Piluri i Himares, i Vlores dhe i Shqiperise.( 

Ashtu i imet, i zeshket, i shkathet ne levizje ka mbetur Lefteri. Portret tipik bregasi. Fytyra e tij pothuajse kockore. Nje portret qe dallga e detit dhe era e malit ka gdhendur ne vite. Leviz keto dite neper rruget e Gjirokastres, rruge qe te cojne lart ne kala, te skena e festivalit. Ne dore, si gjithmone dosja, qe s'e ndan kurre. Veshtire ta gjesh nje here vetem. Ai ka shume miq. Kenga e Pilurit e ka ben te njohur anekend vendit, madje edhe jashte kufijve. Dikush e fton per kafe. Tjetri e qeras me ndonje gote raki. Lefteri nuk ofendon askend. Te gjithe di t'i respektoje. Ashtu duke biseduar ne nje tavoline e gjeta. E gjeta te klubi i festivalit, ne kala. Me ftoi te ulesha. I thashe se me duhej nje interviste per gazeten. Ai porositi nga nje raki. Une i thashe se doja vetem kafe. Kafeja ne vaki, me tha ai. Ketu kemi festival, kemi gezim...



*** 

-Meqe i dhe udhe vete kesaj pune, cila eshte pershtypja e deritanishme per ecurine e festivalit?

-Vija ne Gjirokaster me shprese te deshperuar. E verteta. Kisha gabuar. Ketu gjeta kengen e 1912-es, te 2004-es, pse jo dhe te 3004-es. Ne kala hedhin valle perendite. Ne kala kendon historia shqiptare, gjaku, fisnikeria. Une jam nga Piluri i Himares, i Vlores dhe i Shqiperise. 



-Kenga (Kenget e atdheut tim( ka nje histori...

-Po. Dikush nga njerezit me peshe te asaj kohe qe shtruar ne nje klinike te Parisit. Ne njeren prej diteve te qendrimit ne te kishte vene ne magnetofon e po degjonte bejken. Doktori francez e pyeti se c'qe kjo kenge. Bejke e bardhe e Pilurit, i qe pergjigjur ai. Pileri, Pileri. Dua kengen e pilerit i qe drejtuar te nesermen doktori. Jo Pileri, por Piluri, ia ktheu pacienti shqiptar. Dhe qe ngritur nga shtrati i te semurit i inatosur dhe i qe drejtuar mjekut. Edhe Parisin te me falesh nuk ta jap Bejken e bardhe. Ajo eshte kenge e atdheut tim, ajo eshte ilaci i shpirtit...

Ja kjo qe pak a shume historia qe me ka treguar vet me gojen e tij ai burre. E une aty mora ngacmim e shkrova vargjet:

Kenget e atdheut tim

Jane ilac e jane sherim.



-Me sa kam degjuar edhe (Bejke e bardhe( pati peripecite e saj

-Na e ndaluan te shoqerohej kenga me fyej. Vec ne nuk i dorezuam fyejt, i fshehem brenda menges se kemishes dhe i nxorem kur nuk mund e na ndalonin me, ne skene, para mikrofonit. Ata qe deshen te na ndalonin nuk e dinin se magjia e fyellit vjen nga shpirti i botes shqiptare. Magjia e tij mblodhi ne kuvend perendite. 

-Sa kenge numerohen ne arkivin tuaj?

Vetem deri ne vitin 1998 ne fonoteken e RTSH-se numeroheshin plot 1001 kenge. Te gjitha keto kenge jane kenduar nga grupi i Pilurit te Himares. Tani mund te jene bere 2000 e mos me. Fond me vete ka ne Institutin e folklorit dhe Akademine e Shkencave.



-Po libra sa keni botuar?

-Plot trembedhjete. Shto ketu dhe dymbedhjete vellime ne proces me kenget e popullit te jugut. 



-Per 35 vjet keni qene pergjegjes kulture ne Pilur. Si ia dolet mbane kesaj jete?



-Ja ku jam. Me kete pune rrita 5 femije, i bera burra. Martova 5 vellezer e 3 motra. Mundimi te burreron, te ben shqiptar.



-Per Petro Markon keni bere nje kolazh te plote kenduar nga grate e Bregut



-I munduar lindi, i munduar jetoi, i munduar dhe ne varr... vec eshtrat e tij ne Dhermi me flake ne varr.

-Le te kthehemi te festivali. Sot konkuron Vlora...



-Vlora vjen ne festival me histori. Kenga e grupit te Terbacit ka per tekst vargjet e Cajupit, poezine (Memedheu(. Grupi (Bilbili( i te rinjve te Vlores vjen me ligjeratat per Evgjenine po te Cajupit. Ndersa grupi i Himares me kengen (Une jam Himara qe thone(...

Ketu ne vendet e mia

Ku dhe zoti vjen i ftuar

Ketu mbreteron liria

Tjeter falmure s'ka pranuar.



-Ne krijimtari, ku e vendosni veten; ne grupin e poeteve apo ate te rapsodeve?



-Une jam vjershetor i fshatit tim, i krahines sime, i vendit tim. I tille qe dhe Naimi, Cajupi, Lasgushi... nuk jam as poet, as rapsod. Jam vjershtor. Degjo keto vargje:

Burrit shikoi shikimin e syrit

Dhe gruas gucimin e gjirit.



-Kur hidheroheni me teper ne jete?

-Kur vdes ndonje burre i mencur i kombit. 

-I gezuar kur ndiheni?

-Kur shoh prinderit e mi tek rrojne te dy, edhe pse i kane kaluar te 80-tat.

-I trembeni vdekjes?

-Kurre. Edhe ti s'duhet t'i trembesh vdekjes. Mos mbaj kurre rreth vetes shoke frikacake. Ata jane te rrezikshem.

-Tani qe jeni 60 e kusure, si e fotografoni jeten?

-Une pergjigjen do ta jepja perseri me vargje:

Me mire nje mike ne pleqeri 

Se nje dashuri ne rini!

C'merak te ka mbetur?



-Te plak sa me shpejte gruan, qe te mbreteroj une. Vetem ta plak, jo ta vdes. Ajo te mos vdese kurre, edhe pse dua ta plak sa me shpejt.

----------


## dodoni

Natën e tretë të festivalit janë ngjitur në skenë shqiptarët e Maqedonisë. Sipas tyre, shumë rite të traditës kanë nisur të humbasin e të ndryshojnë 

Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, rikthim në ritet e motmotit


Violeta Duri, Alma Mile

Kanë qëmtuar numrat më të mirë e i kanë sjellë në sofrën e festivalit. Rite, këngë e valle të ruajtura brez pas brezi, janë interpretuar në skenën e festivalit të Gjirokastrës prej artistëve të ardhur nga Maqedonia. Për grupin folklorik Lidhja Shqiptare, nuk është hera e parë pjesëmarrja në Festivalin Folklorik, megjithatë këtë herë, ata paraqiten krejt ndryshe. Kanë përzgjedhur numra, që nuk janë interpretuar më parë në skenën shqiptare. Lidhja shqiptare e përbërë nga shoqëria kulturore Burimet e Sharrit nga Tetova, ka konkurruar natën e tretë të festivalit, ndërkohë që kanë marrë pjesë edhe grupe nga Shkupi, Gostivari dhe Struga. Shoqëria Kulturore tetovare Burimet e Sharrit, është krijuar me 1996, me pjesëmarrje të interpretuesve nga treva të ndryshme të Malësisë së Sharrit dhe Rrafshit të Gollogut. Në përbërje të grupeve ka emra të njohur të këngëve e valleve tradicionale, burimore, që ekzekutohen që nga 60-vjeçarët e deri tek fëmijët 7-8 vjeçarë, bartës së kësaj tradite. Një nga interpretuesit më të njohur të folkut shqiptar në Maqedoni, Remzi Aliu, tregon për punën që bëhet për kultivimin e folklorit dhe transmetimin e tij tek brezat e rinj. 


Intervista
Flet, Remzi Aliu, një nga interpretuesit më të njohur të folkut shqiptar në Maqedoni

Kemi besuar se Shqipëria ishte parajsa
Me çprogram paraqiteni në festival?
Programi me të cilin paraqitemi është tërësisht burimor. Janë 6 numra të cilat do ti quaja perla si Valle lodrash, këngën me motive baritore, titulluar Bjeri djalo fyellit, ritin e bletës, një këngë kurbeti dhe një tjetër me motive motmoti, 100-vjeçare si ajo e Shën Gjergjit. Të gjithë numrat, me të cilët do të paraqitemi, vijnë për herë të parë në skenën e festivalit.

A vazhdojnë të ruhen në popull këto elementë të artit foklorik dhe si i përcillen brezave më të rinj?
Fatkeqësisht po harrohen. Por ne gjurmojmë, i zbulojmë e i sjellim në skenë. Kështu, Riti i bletës është 100-vjeçar. Eshtë zbuluar në malësinë më të lagët të Sharrit, sikurse riti i Shën Gjergjit. Ndërkohë mundohemi të punojmë me brezin e ri. Kemi shumë të rinj e të reja në grupet tona, që i pëlqejnë ritet e zakonet e hershme. Gjithashtu punojmë me grupe, në shkolla e në familje. Megjithatë ka vështirësi, pasi shumica e të rinjve, preferojnë muzikën moderne. Edhe në dasma ku mund të kujtohen e intepretohen ritet, pak gjejmë. Të njëjtën gjë mund të them edhe për zona të tjera ku banojnë shqiptarët në Maqedoni. Ne kemi një festival tonin, Sharri këndon, megjithatë duhet bërë edhe më shumë.
Po kostumeve popullore, a ruhen? 
Ato përdoren dhe ruhen, madje me fanatizëm. Këtu kemi sjellë dy lloj kostumesh. Tek veshjet e burrave mbizotëron ngjyra e bardhë, ndërsa tek veshjet e femrave, ngjyrat hapen. Janë të përpunuara nga leshi e pambuku.
Edhe ju keni një kala, sa e shfrytëzoni për aktivitete kulturore? 
Kjo është e vërtetë, kemi kalanë e Abdurraman Pashës, 400-vjeçare. Vite më parë në këtë kala organizoheshin shumë veprimtari kulturore, sidomos, ritet e Shën Gjergjit, por pas krizës që kaloi Maqedonia, kjo kala është pushtuar nga forcat maqedone ushtarake dhe nuk kemi më mundësi ta përdorim. 
Ju keni ardhur për herë të parë në Shqipëri në vitet 90
E kemi pasur të ndaluar të ndiqnim Radio Televizionin Shqiptar, megjithatë informoheshim fshehurazi. Atëherë dëgjonim vetëm fjalë të mira, ndaj dhe kishim krijuar përshtypjen e parajsës, por kur hymë, e pamë se nuk kishte asgjë të përbashkët me atë që kishim imagjinuar dhe ndjejmë dhimbje.
Çmendoni për festivalin e këtij viti?
Unë them se festivalet e mëparshëm kanë qenë më të përgatitura, me materiale më origjinale. Tani shoh shumë koreografi. Folklori burimor nuk e duron ndërhyrjen, prekjen, aq më shumë përzierien. Me sa kam parë vetëm Dibra kishte program burimor. 

Hoxha: Folklori nuk e duron modernen
Riza Hoxha është pjesëmarrës i 7 festivaleve të Gjirokastrës. Hulumtues i apasionuar i vlerave folklorike, por edhe një instrumentist i shkëlqyer. Si specialist i vjetër ai di mirë të dallojë pastërtinë e materialeve folklorike. Sipas tij, numrat e këtij viti janë burimorë, autoktonë, tradita vjen e pastër, herë-herë e kulluar, megjithatë ai nuk e mohon që ka edhe përzierje. Ka shpesh mani nga vetë ne specialistët për ta aktualizuar, për ta përshtatur me të sotmen dhe ka ndodhur që e kemi dëmtuar, shëmtuar, hequr shkëlqimin e origjinalit. Ne jemi përpjekur ta ruajmë dhe të sjellim të pastër folkun e zonës, por nuk jemi të kulluar, - thotë Hoxha, duke marrë si shembull vallen humoristike dhe atë origjinale të dasmës pukjane të shoqëruar edhe me këngë. Vallja humoristike Plaku i dasmës, që është pasuar ndër breza, flet qartë. Si koreograf, e përsëris, se edhe ne specialistët e kemi fajin për ca modernizma. Folklori nuk e duron këtë. 

Fran Pali, rapsodi i festivaleve 
Ka zbritur prej bjeshkëve të Pukës. Nuk i ka munguar asnjëherë Gjirokastrës së festivaleve, prej vitit 1973. Të flasë për veglat, për baladat, për grupin e Pukës, nuk ndjen lodhje. Fran Pali është rapsod i dëgjuar, këngëtar e instrumentist. Prej 34 vjetësh ai punon për grumbullimin e folkut dhe ruan me fanatizëm traditën më të mirë të zonës së vet. Eshtë vlerësuar me çmime në disa festivale, si krijues, si interpretues dhe si folklorist, madje është dekoruar dy herë nga Kuvendi Popullor, me medaljen dhe urdhërin Naim Frashëri. Ai kujton vitet kur sëbashku me Ndue Shytin, krijuan orkestrinën e Pukës dhe e rritën atë në 102 interpretues të veglave të ndryshme muzikore, si fyelli, çiftelia, lahuta, lodra, dajrja e cylja. Ishte periudhë e bukur. Punonin shumë, por dhe i qëndronim besnik traditës, madje nuk kalonim as tek tradita e rretheve të tjera të afërta, thotë rapsodi. Me keqardhje atij i duhet të pohojë që kohët kanë ndryshuar dhe orkestrina që ngriti me Nduen, tashmë është rrudhur. Njerëzit janë larguar.



02/10/2004

----------


## dodoni

Bujar Qamili per here te pare ne Festival  
E Diele, 03 Tetor 2004 
Pak njerez, qe nuk jane te lidhur me muziken, mund t'u shkonte ndermend, se Bilbili i kenges shkodrane do te ngjitej si debutues ne skenen e gurte. Por, kjo ka ndodhur, dhe per artistin e njohur, kjo do te mbetet si nje nga kujtimet me te mira 

Zeri i tij melodioz ka jehuar ne kengen qytetare shkodrane dhe ne sa e sa koncerte te kenges popullore. Jarja shkodrane e Bujar Qamilit eshte bere sinonim i kenges qytetare te kesaj treve foklorike. E, vertete, bilbili i kenges shkodrane, nuk kishte si ti mungonte ketij edicioni ku vershon koloriti i kenges popullore shqiptare. "Pjesmarrja ne grupin konkurues te Qarkut Shkoder, per mua, perben dicka te vecante, -thote Bujari. Eshte hera e pare qe une ngjitem ne skenen e festivaleve ketu ne Kalane e gurte te Gjirokastres". Ne karrieren e tij si kengetar popullor, ngjitja ne skenen e Festofolkut shenon nje faze te rendesishme. "Per mua,-vazhdon ai- si kengetar popullor perben nje gezim te vecante ekzekutimi i kenges qytetare shkodrane perpara artdashesve te folkut shqiptar. Gjate gjithe periudhes parapergatitore te ketij festfolku une kam punuar me nje pergjegjesi te vecante ne lidhje me kete prezantim". Dhe, me te vertete, prezantimi gjate konkurrimit te kengetarit Bujar Qamili, ka perbere kulmin e konkurrimit te grupit shkodran. Kenga e interpretuar prej tij eshte shoqeruar me duartrokitje entuziaste nga spektatoret e pranishem ne Kalane e gurte. Zeri i Bujar Qamilit ka qene pjese e folkut shkodran per te cilen ai shprehet se eshte nje nga me te shumellojtet, persa i perket repertorit te kenges qytetare. Ne e justifikuam besimin e spektatorit shkodran per nje prezantim dinjitoz ne kete Festival Folklorik. Nderkohe, nje mbrese te vecante tek Bujari, ka lene edhe qyteti i Gjirokastres. Gjirokastra eshte nje qytet me fizionomi te vecante shprehet plot respekt Bujari per qytetin e festivaleve. B. Kore 



Teknika nuk eshte ne funksion te "Fest Folk 2004"  
E Diele, 03 Tetor 2004 
Interviste me regjizorin e Festivalit Folklorik Kombetar Milto Kutali. Kush jane gjerat e reja, qe kane ardhur ne kete festival, ne kendvshtrimin e tij, konceptet regjisoriale te grupeve dhe cfare e mundon Festivalin ne vetvete 

Blerim Kore 

Nga ndryshon konceptimi regjizorial i ketij edicioni nga ai i vitit 2000? 

"Elementi me i rendesishem ne konceptimin regjizorial te Festfolkut 2004, mendoj se eshte mireadministrimi i forcave krijuese artistike, te cilat ne fakt numerojne 1 200 pjesmarresit ne kete feste te madhe. Ajo qe mendoj une si regjizor se duhet te vije nga kjo bote e folkut eshte dhe duhet te jete raporti qe duhet ndertuar midis asaj qe eshte tipike per seicilin prej trupave pjesmarrese dhe nga ana tjeter universalja dhe filli i perbashket qe i lidh dhe i bashkon keto treva ne ate qe quhet folklori kombetar. Pikerisht, per kete, ne jemi munduar qe si domethenie te cdo nate konkurrimi, kete element bashkues ta realizojme nepermjet nje ceremoniali te perbashket, atij te dasmes. Cdo grup konkurues do te sjelle nepermjet interpretimit te nje dasme, ate realitet te ceremonise se dasmes shqiptare, qe ekziston ne treva te ndryshme. Element tjeter, qe perben autenticitetin e seicilit grup popullor konkurrues, eshte evidentimi artistik i se vecantes ne jeten e perditshme. Kjo ka te beje me ritualet zakonore te cdo treve folklorike, te cilat si regjizor jam perpjekur ti ndertoj ne momentet e tyre te vecanta per ti sjelle me te kuptueshme per spektatorin e gjere. Regjia, ne menyren e konceptimit artistik, eshte perpjekur te respektoje nje spektator qe eshte mik i festivalit madje po te mendosh qe ai vjen edhe nga jashte kufijve te vendit". 

Cili eshte koncepti regjizorial, qe mbizoteron ne festivali ? 

"Regjia, gjate punes se saj artistike, ka pasur parasysh se nuk duhet shuar ai spontanitet , improvizim dhe ai pasion i zilishem i artit popullor, qe vjen nga krijimtaria artistike e anonimatit. Eshte pikerisht ky spontanitet, qe percjell boten dhe shpirtin e pasur te ketyre njerezve. Shpirtin e improvizimit, qe mbartin artistet popullore, ne jemi perpjekur qe ta ruajme, mos ta cenojme per ta sjelle te fresket ne skenen e festivalit". 

Cfare veshtiresish ka ndeshur regjia gjate neteve te konkurimit ? 

"Kam pershtypjen se dobesia e ketij festivali eshte serish elementi teknik, te cilen mund ta konsideroj si mungese atavike, te trasheguar nga festivalet e kaluara. Mendoj se infrastruktura teknike nuk eshte ne dispozicion te festivalisteve. Duhet patjeter qe keto gjera ti shikojme per te ardhmen dhe te mundohemi qe ti veme ne funksion mesa te mundemi. Sepse ne fund te fundit eshte teknika dhe te gjithe efektet e tjera jashteartistike qe duhet te vihen ne funksion te interpretuesit".

----------


## dodoni

Te luash me ujkun  
E Diele, 03 Tetor 2004 
Interpretohet me virtuozitet nje rit pagan, i hulumtuar ne fshatin Vukaj te Kelmendit, nje valle e quajtur "Loja me ujkun" 

Nje nga interpretimet me virtuoze te grupit perfaqesues te qarkut te Shkodres, e cila u pelqye nga ekspertet dhe u duartrokit nga publiku, ne amfiteatrin e kalase se Gjirokastres ishte vallja pagane "Loja me ujkun". Personazhet, qe e percollen kete rit pagan, ishin "tufa" e deleve dhe kecave, bariu "trim" dhe "ujku" i keq. 

Fillimisht ne skene zbret atmosfera baritore me te gjithe ngjyrat dhe tingujt. "Delet" dhe "shqerat", artiste te mbuluar krejt ne lekure delesh dhe kecash "kullosin dhe lodrojne gezueshem ne livadh. Befas shfaqet "ujku" i keq, qe i vjen rrotull kopese. Delet tremben, por bariu trim arrin t'a largoje "ujkun". Serisht ne livadh kthehet armosfera e gezuar dhe artistet rrembejne duartrokitje te zgjatura te publikut. 

Kjo valle eshte hulumtuar ne krahinen e Alpeve ne Kelmend nga folkloristi Gezim Uruci, i cili ne bashkepunim te ngushte me koreografin e njohur shkodran te Festivaleve Kombetare te Femijeve,Vladimir Seiti, e pergatiten ate per ne skenen e Gjirokastres duke ruajtur elementet me te sakte te autencitetit te saj. B.Kore 

 Legjenda, e cila ndan realen dhe irealen  
E Diele, 03 Tetor 2004 
Shqiptaret e Maqedonise spikasin per prurjet e pasurive burimore origjinale dhe risite e tyre. Perms riteve te gjetura dhe mjaft interesante, shqiptaret e Tetoves, Gostivarit, Struges e Shkupit kane arritur te bejne dallimin me grupet e tjera 

Nje larmi tingujsh, ngjyrash e melodish, por mbi te gjitha ritet e sjella me mjeshteri, te shoqerojne edhe pas perfundimit te koncertit te shqiptareve te Maqedonise. Prurjet burimore origjinale jane padyshim e vecanta e shfaqjes te ketij grupi. Permes riteve te gjetura dhe mjaft interesante, shqiptaret e Tetoves, Gostivarit, Struges e Shkupit kane arritur te bejne dallimin me grupet e tjera. Zhurma e thirrjes se bletes; levizjet e gjalla te vajzave; rradha e veprimeve, qe percjellin nje domethenie te caktuar; mjeshteria e interpretimit realizuan mjaft bukur "Ritin e Bletes". Vajzat shperndahen gjithandej dhe nisin te therrasin bleten ne pune me levizje, fjale e zhurme. Solistja Teuta Ismani, Saimire Fejzullahu, e vajzat e tjera te grupit "Burimet e Sharrit" qe e shoqerojne, mbushin skenen me hare. Ky padyshim ka qene nje nga momentet me te bukura, jo vetem brenda shfaqjes se ketij grupi, por ka spikatur ne diten e trete te konkurimit edhe mes interpretimeve te grupeve te tjere. Udheheqesi artistik Ramiz Aliu pohon se: "Te gjitha numrat e sjelle ne kete festival jane te painterpretuar me pare. Eshte hulumtuar ne Malesite e Sharrit e zonat e tjera e kane ardhur ketu pjese me interesante ne skene". 

Keshtu me nje menyre krejt te vecante, permes riteve te vjetra, melodive, kengeve e valleve, shqiptaret e Maqedonise, kane terhequr vemendjen e te pranishmeve me 10 numrat artistike, te programuar nga grupi i trete konkurues i nates se trete te festivalit. 

"Vallja e Lodrave" ka hapur shfaqjen e ketij grupi, duke e mbushur kalane me jehonen e melodive te veglave muzikore dhe levizjet plot jete. Pas atmosferes te hareshme, nje ninulle e embel: "Luli, luli nena djalin", ka zbritur qete tek spektatori permes interpretmit mjeshteror te Iajete Mustafes. Nga pergjumja tek tingulli i fyellit duke krijuar nje ambjent te vertete baritor. Atmosfera nderron serish pa lene emocionet te clirohen: 

"Ky viran kurbeti djalo na qofte i helmue / s'na le ne te dy / zemrat me bashku... Kenga e kurbetit dritheron serish ne skene duke percjelle nota nostalgjie". 

Ngjyrat e kostumeve shumengjyresh te vajzave ia lene vendin kostumit karakteristik te burrave, ku dominon e bardha kombinuar me te zezen. Tahir Ismani, Riza Bishani, Cul Culifejzuli e Ahmet Tahiri, bien nje tjeter rit te interpretuar ne menyre origjinale, ritin e Shengjergjit, i ardhur nga Malesite e Sharrit. Per drejtuesin artistik te grupit "Lidhja Shqiptare- Maqedoni", perzgjedhja eshte bere e tille qe te pasqyroheshin te gjitha gjinite e artit popullor, kenga, vallja, melodite orkestrale, instrumentat popullore. Kenga e Dervenit: "Time mori Time", eshte ndjekur nga melodia baritore "Te stanet e Strajanit", melodie e interpretuar Kavalle prej Rrizvan dhe Sahall Strajani, etj. Fundin e programit do ta shenonte "Vallja dyshe e vdekjes", nje valle e vjeter, e cila ruhet vetem ne zonen e Frengoves dhe ka ardhur nen interpretimin e Zyber Musai e Mehi Iliazi, nje loje mes jetes e vdekjes, ku njeriu kerkon te zgjase sa me shume momentet e fundit te jetes se tij. 

G.Brahimi

----------


## dodoni

Dita e dytë e festivalit

Rituali i dasmës ulqinase në kala


V. Duri

Gjirokastër - Me vështrimin mbi çatitë e hirta, Elvira Vuciu duket tejet e përqendruar. Ulur mbi një nga bedenat e kalasë, vajza 18- vjeçare sodit qytetin, në pritje të fillimit të provave. Vjen për herë të parë në Festivalin e Gjirokastrës. Eshtë nusja e dasmës ulqinase. Nxënësja e degës së Turizmit në Ulqin e kërkoi vetë këtë rol. I duket sikur do të martohet në skenë. Ka emocione, por edhe frikë. Forcë i jep dhëndri, një djalë i gjallë. 
Udhëheqësi artistik i trupës së shqiptarëve të Malit të Zi, më saktë të Ulqinit, Beqir Truma, shpjegon se rituali i dasmës ulqinase do të zgjasë 20 minuta. Dje ata kanë demonstruar ritet e zakonet e kësaj treve të banuar në masën 80% nga shqiptarë. Në skenë ngjitet një copëz jetë që në shumë aspekte na kujton dasmat tona, me krushqi, me ritualin e lyerjes se duarve me mjaltë, të ëmbëlsirës që dhëndri i jep nuses, të djalit të vogël që e shoqëron më pas etj. Drejtori artistik Truma, thotë se në vallen e dasmës janë futur edhe elementë të rinj, që kanë të bëjnë me më shumë liri në njohjen dhe dashurinë e çiftit. 
Pas këtij ceremoniali në skenë janë derdhur tingujt e çiftelisë, dajres si dhe vallet e malësorëve interpretuar me mjeshtëri nga artistët popullorë të Malit të Zi. Një program që u ndoq me interes nga shikuesit e shumtë që mbushën bedenat dhe sheshin e kalasë së Gjirokastrës, natën e dytë të festivalit. Trupa e Ulqinit, e përbërë nga 30 artistë, në edicionin e kaluar të Festivalit ka fituar çmim për Vallen e peshkatarit.
Eshtë pritur mirë hyrja në skenë e grupeve të qarkut të Dibrës. Ymer Neli 46 vjet të jetes i ka kalur duke interpretuar melodi e këngë me çiflteli, fyell e lahutë. Artisti i Merituar shpreson se grupi i qarkut të Dibrës mund të marrë ndonjë çmim, pasi kjo trupë prezanton një llojshmëri repertori e kostumesh. Ndërsa Shefqet Doda thotë se grupet e dibrës kanë sjellë në festival edhe vegla të traditës së hershme, me të cilat interpretojnë artistë të njohur të kësaj treve, të cilët e kanë prekur skenën e kalasë në disa festivale. 
Të tillë gjen edhe në grupet e qarkut të Tiranës. Kujtim Shefini nga Kavaja thotë se kënga qytetare kavajase e tiranase i ka të gjitha elementët për tu përcjellë me emocion e kolorit në skenë. Vallja dyshe kavajase e interpretuar nga Ibrahim Roci e Aranit Boraku pëlqehen dhe duartrokiten nga publiku. 




01/10/2004

----------


## Genti^Itali

Në ditën e katërt të Festivalit, juria para gazetarëve


V. Duri

Gjirokastër - Anëtarë të Jurisë së FFK Ermir Dizdari, Afërdita Onuzi, Bahtir Sheholli, Ramadan Bogdani, etj kanë dalë në një konferencë shtypi përballë gazetarëve. Së pari, ata janë shprehur të kënaqur nga ecuria e deritanishme e Festivalit të Gjirokastrës dhe në veçanti për prurjet cilësore burimore që sipas tyre janë tregues në rritje. Ata kanë vlerësuar cilësinë e riprodhimit të kostumeve popullore, llojshmërinë e tyre dhe pjesëmarrjen e 350 festivalistëve shqiptarë nga trojet jashtë kufijve, duke zgjeruar si asnjëherë përmasën mbarëkombëtare të Festivalit. Një nga këto arritje siç i quan anëtarja e jurisë, prof.dr Afërdita Onuzi, drejtoreshë e Institutit të Kulturës Popullore, është edhe ndërtimi i programeve. Personalisht do të veçoja grupin e shqiptarëve të Malit të Zi, që vinin nga Ulqini, për të gjitha këngët e vallet që ishin ngritur mbi ceremonialin e dasmës. Ishte një mënyrë origjinale, larg renditjes këngë, valle, rapsodi. Veçoj disa ceremoniale, apo ritet, e Shën Gjergjit, ritin e bletës etj.
Specialistja Onuzi brenda slloganit prurje merr në konsideratë veshjet popullore që sipas saj në festivalet e viteve 1995 e 2000 linin për të dëshiruar. Kësaj radhe kishte edhe kostume origjinale, kur shumica e veshjeve popullore janë riprodhime të kostumeve origjinale të traditës.


Të lindur dhe rritur në Zvicër, shqiptarët nga Kosova, në Festivalin e Gjirokastrës

Ilirët e Zvicrës shuajnë mallin me këngë
Ata janë pak, vetëm 18 vetë. Kryesisht të rinj. Por edhe mesoburra. I ka bashkuar dëshira për të kënduar shqip. Janë lindur e rritur në Zvicër. Por gjuhën e njohin mirë, zakonet e vendit të origjinës gjithashtu. Dashuria për vendlindjen, mungesa e atdheut mëmë na nxiti të vijmë në Gjirokastër,- thotë Ilir Bytyçi, drejtuesi i Shoqërisë Kulturore Artistike Ilirët. Ai thotë se shoqëria që drejton ka 10 vjet aktivitet, numëron 40 anëtarë të përhershëm, me tendencë rritjeje, sepse ka shumë që e duam këngën e vallen shqiptare. Çdo 2-3 ditë mblidhemi, këndojmë, shuajmë mallin dhe mungesat e njerëzve të dashur. Tingujt e çiftelisë e të sharkisë së Shpend Dervishit e Avdulla Bajramit, i përkasin këngës Kaçanik deri në Bolenë. Jo pak u duartrokit kënga tjetër e shqiptarëve të Zvicrës Në majë të Bjeshkës më rriti nana, e interpretuar nga Shqipe Fazlliu, kënga Prizeren e Kosovë, Në krah të shqipes nga Tropoja, kënduar nga Idajete Myftari si dhe disa këngë të tjera me motive patriotike. Ruajtja e vlerave kulturore dhe shkëmbimi i përvojave,- thotë Ilir Bytyçi,- janë synimet e Shoqërisë Ilirët. Mbi të gjitha, ruajtja e traditës sonë, njohja dhe kultivimi i saj. Vetëm kështu mund të njohësh e të duash kulturat e tjera. Edhe kjo është një arsye pse jemi në festival. E kishim ëndërr ardhjen. E realizuam. 


Legjenda e festivalit, 94 vjeçari Gjokë Nonaj
Do vdes me lahutë
Gjokë Nonaj është ulur në një cep të kalasë. I bie çiftelisë... E mbesa i rri pranë, por duke e lënë në merakun e vet. Legjenda e festivaleve, siç e quajnë lahutarin Nonaj është 94 vjeç. Këtë sekret të vogël na e tregon e mbesa. Fiziku i tij i fsheh gjurmët e moshës. I gjatë e i drejtë, si gjithë malësorët, i hequr, por energjik. Ecën vetë, pa u mbajtur nga kush. Shkallët e passkenës i ngjit vetë pa ndonjë vështirësi. Gjokë Nonaj u lind më 1910 në Malësinë e Madhe të Mbishkodrës, por jeton në Bjeshkë, mes nipërve. Nga familja e tyre janë 6 vetë që interpretojnë mrekullueshëm meloditë e zonës me lahutë e çifteli. Edhe nipërit që sot ndodhen në Itali, Amerikë e Zvicër - thotë lahutari - flenë me çiftelinë. Këtu janë tre pjesëtarë të familjes që bëjnë pjesë në grupin e Lezhës.
Legjenda Nonaj i këndon legjendës në shekuj, trim mbi trima Gjer Elez Alia. E menjëherë pas tij një baladë kushtuar tre malësorëve që luftuan kundër një taborri turk. Vargjet i thotë shkoqur, ndërsa gishtat lëvizin mbi tela. Ta duam këngën, - thotë. Ta duam, se një komb nuk kuptohet pa këngën e tij. Baladat janë për të pjesë e shpirtit, janë jeta e gjitha, ndryshe si mund ta shpjegosh që 94-vjeçari nuk ka hequr dorë, nga baladat, kreshnikët, lahuta. Me to do vdes,- thotë baca, festivalisti më i moshuar i Festivalit të Gjirokastrës 2004. 


Elbasani
Ngjyrat e Ditës së Verës 
Grupet e Qarkut të Elbasanit që vijnë nga qyteti i Elbasanit, Peqinit, Librazhdit dhe Gramshit në thelb të programit që titullohej Mirësevjen o Dita e Verës, kishin ritualin e festës popullore të kësaj dite. Sipas specialistëve të kulturës popullore, Qarku i Elbasanit është i vetmi që ka më shumë kostume dhe ekspozoi në skenë 37 lloje kostumesh. Rituali i Ditës së Verës që nisi me Babamadhin, më të vjetrin e shtëpisë që hap festën e pret miqtë, u mbyll me vallen e qytetit të Elbasanit, ku vajzat shpërndanë edhe 40 ballakume karakteristike. Ato kanë ftuar në skenë edhe mysafirë nga plateja. 


Kosova 
Nga ritet pagane tek Lufta e Kosovës
Kosova është përfaqësuar me grupe të tri shoqërive, Hasan Prishtina e Vushtrisë, Dita Shtime dhe Isa Boletini Rugovë e Hasit. Në përbërje të grupit përfaqësues kosovar ishte edhe grupi Zëri i Shalës i Mitrovicës. Ato sollën folklorin e të gjitha trevave, me elemente magjike, pagane e deri nga lufta e Kosovës. Për tu përmendur është Dasma e synetisë nga Rugova e Hasit, me një mori ritesh ose vallja e burrave, meloditë instrumentale etj. Kosova pëfaqësohet edhe natën e fundit të festivalit me ansamblin Shote Galica, Bllogovcin, vend ku 40 vjet mbahet një festival burimor me shumë vlera. Edhe ansambli nga Opoja ka sjellë ritet pagane, më karakteristike të zonës. Atje festohen ditët e Shën Gjergjit, Shën Kollit, Jeremisë etj. që janë festat kalendarike më të lashta. Kosova ka marrë pjesë në festivalin e Beratit me 50 festivalistë, dhe në dy edicionet e fundit të Gjirokastrës me 150 përfaqësues.


Këngëtarja popullore Refian Maksuti
Motra, elegji për komisar Malushin
Korçë-Dje grupi folklorik i qarkut të Korçës ka bërë provat e fundit për konkurrimin që e pret nesër në Festivalin e Gjirokastrës. Mes tyre është edhe këngëtarja e mirënjohur e këngës popullore Refian Maksuti. Ajo vjen në këtë grup nga fshati Radovickë i rrethit Kolonjë dhe sjell me vete edhe një histori të dhimbshme. Specialistët e muzikës në qarkun e Korçës ia njohin aftësitë e rralla që ka për të interpretuar këngën folklorike. Gjithë jetën ia ka kushtuar këngës dhe mësimdhënies së saj. Eshtë motra e komisar Gani Malushit i vrarë më 6 gusht të vitit të kaluar. Kërkesën për të marrë pjesë në Festivalin e Gjirokastrës ajo e pranoi, por vetëm nëse do të këndonte elegjinë për të vëllanë, i vrarë në krye të detyrës. Kënga u dëgjua. Një elegji që shpreh dhimbjen e motrës për vëllanë, një bashkëbisedim me nënën që ka humbur birin. Ende e ndiej se nuk i jap elegjisë atë që kam deshirë dhe mundësi, por jam e bindur se aty në Kalanë e Gjirokastrës do të jem çliruar plotësisht nga emocionet dhe dhimbja do të më japë forcë. Refianit i pëlqen të flasë për të vëllanë që nuk jeton më, për nënën që jeton me kujtimet, për motrat e vëllëzërit, për nusen që është një burrëreshë dhe që sapo ka filluar punë në radhët e policisë me gradën agjente e parë. Ajo kujton se vrasësi është dënuar me burgim të përjetshëm. Kam dhimbje por ndihem dhe krenare, - përfundon bisedën Refiani. Njeriu një herë vdes dhe për të ka rëndësi si vdes. Ai vdiq në krye të detyrës. Për një oficer policie kjo vdekje është një kujtim i përjetshëm.

----------


## dodoni

E Hene, 04 Tetor 2004


STUDIUESIT: FESTIVALI I GJIROKASTRES PO SJELL MJAFT RISI

Komisioni organizativ i Festivalit Folklorik ka zhvilluar dje konferencen e pare per shtyp ne lidhje me ecurine e deritanishme te ketij evenimenti te folkut kombetar. Drejtori Artistik i Festivalit Ermir Dizdari, studiuesit e folklorit Ramazan Bogdani dhe Aferdita Onuzi, regjisori i festivalit Milto Kutali etj i jane pergjigjur interesimit te perfaqsuesve te medias se shkruar dhe elektronike per risite e ketij edicioni krahasuar me festivalet e kaluara, autenticitetin e vlerave folklorike, profilet kryesore folklorike pjesemarrese ne festival etj. "Ky festival ka pasur mjaft prurje te reja kryesisht ne ceremonialet dhe ritualet popullore", ka pohuar studiuesja Aferdita Onuzi. "I konsideroj prurje te reja ritualet e paraqitura ne skenen e fetsfolkut qe kane te bejne me punen, festat e motmotit etj. Ne festivalet e meparshme prezantime te tilla folklorike i kemi pare aty-ketu ndersa ne kete edicion i shikojme te plota dhe shume interesante", eshte shprehur ne takimin me gazetaret studiuesja Onuzi. Ne kete drejtim ajo ka vecuar grupin e Dibres me "Ritualin e berjes se qerekeve" i cili u ngjit per here te pare ne skenen interpretative te folkut shqiptar, ritualet e interpretuara nga grupet e femijeve etj. Gjate ketij festivali studiuesit kane vecuar si risi edhe intepretimin e disa varianteve te reja te kengeve popullore dhe melodive orkestrale. Ne kuadrin e prurjeve te reja A. Onuzi ka perfshire edhe riprodhimet e nje numri veshjesh popullore te vjetra qe studiuesit i cilesonin si motive te humbura. Te tilla kane qene dy veshjet te plota popullore qe u ngjiten ne skenen e Kalase nga artistet e grupit popullor te Tuzit gjate perfaqesimit te shqiptareve te Malit te Zi.

Mungesa e debatit

Gjate pyetjeve drejtuar grupit te organizatoreve te festfolkut gazetaret e pranishem kane kerkuar edhe arsyet e mungese se debateve dhe tryezave te rrumbullakta te cilat gjate edicionit te festolkut "Gjirokastra 2000" kane qene te shumta ne numer. Folkloristja A. Onuzi eshte shprehur se tryezat e rrumbullakta dhe aktivitetet debat mes studiuesve nga grupi organizativ jane percaktuar te zhvillohen pas perfundimit te diteve te Festivalit Folklorik. "Gjate ketyre diskutimeve,- vijoi Onuzi,- do te nxirren defektet dhe mangesite per t'i pasur parasysh ne te ardhmen, gjate organizimit te festivaleve folklorike te ketij lloji apo qofte edhe te permasave te tjera." Nderkohe per studiuesin e folklorit Ramazan Bogdani "ky festival ka mbledhur festivaliste nga te gjitha trojet shqipfolese brenda kufijve ne Shqiperi, ne Kosove, te shqiptaret e Maqedonise, Malit te Zi dhe te mbare diaspores shqipatre. Duhet theksuar se grupet e ardhura nga trojet shqiptare jashte kufijve shteterore nuk vijne si grupe pershendetes apo te ftuar por si te barabarte me grupet e 12 qarqeve te Shqiperise", pohoi studiuesi Bogdani perpara gazetareve. 

Po shqiptaret e Ukraines dhe emigrantet e Greqise?

"Problemi i plotesimit te dokumentacionit ne koh`n e duhur ka bere qe grupet e ftuara diten e dyte dhe te trete te mos paraqiten", u shpreh drejtori artistik Dizdari ne pergjigje te pyetjeve te drejtuara nga ana e gazetareve per mungesen e grupeve pershendetese te shqiptareve te Ukraines dhe emigranteve ne Greqi. Sipas Dizdarit ne lidhje me grupin e Ukraines ishte dhene konfirmimi se do te merrte pjese ne festival . Por ditet e fundit ambasada shqiptare ne Poloni njoftoi se ky grup nuk do te paraqitej per shkak te vonesave ne plotesimin e dokumentacionit. Lidhja me dy grupet e emigranteve tane ne Greqi, vijoi Dizdari nuk ka qene institucionale por shoqerore. Ata kane pasur deshire te marrin pjese ne kete festival por mosplotesimi ne kohe i dokumentacionit beri qe grupi pershendetes t'i mungoje programit te dites se trete te festivalit.

Sipas specialistes se folklorit Aferdita Onuzi Insituti i Kultures Popullore ne botimet e tij, secili ne fushen e vet, krahas studimit te kultures kombetare, e ka pare kulturen shqiptare edhe ne kuadrin ballkanik. Per fatin se te ndodhur ne nje hapesire gjeografike te perbashket, ne kushte historiko-shoqerore, kulturore te perbashketa, me mjaft paralelizma midis popujve fqinje ne kemi menduar qe ne te ardhmen ne bashkepunim me Qendren Kombetare te Veprimtarive Folklorike te zhvillojme edhe aktivitete te tjera te para ne plan ballkanik. Ne kete menyre kultura shqiptare do te shihet e integruar ne kuadrin ballkanik. 


PREJ TRI BREZASH KENGA E OSO BAROTIT JEHON MES BJESHKEVE

Oso Kuka n'kull t'barotit

Prej me shume se nje shekulli kenga kushtuar Oso Kukes vazhdon te jehoje dhe kendohet fale rapsodeve popullore te treves se Dukagjinit. Ne festivalin e Gjirokastres kenga u interpretua nga katershja e rapsodeve gjate konkurimit te Qarkut Shkoder. Kateershja e burrave qe interpretojne motivet e kesaj konge percjell mes jehones se bjeshkeve dhe motiveve epike madheshtine Oso Kukes ne kullen e barotit. "Po bjen ora gjam e motit / Oso Kuka ne kull t'barotit" jane vargjet e fillimit te saj te cilat e zhysin spektatprin ne periudhen e shekullit te kalur. Oso Kuka eshte kthyer ne simbol te qendres se malesoreve, pohon rapsodi popullor nga Dukagjini Istref Zara. Kjo kenge kushtuar atij interpretohet pergjate tri brezave. Kullen e e barotit te ketij trimi, vijon raposdi Zara pjesmarres ne shtate festivale femijte tane e njohin qysh te vegjel nepermjet kesaj kenge. "Si vetim veton ne shekuj / gjysma flak dhe gjysma hekur" e tipizon rapsodi anonim i Dukagjinit heroin nders ai i ka vendosur zjarrin kulles se barotit per te mos rene ne duart e atyre qe masakruan dhe dogjen malesin. Varianti i interpretimit te kesaj kenge eshte akapelo, nepermjet dores se vendosur prane veshit dhe jehones se zerit. Me interpretimin ne festivalin e Gjirokastres kjo kenge hyri ne dekadat e shekullit te ri, pohojne rapsodet dukagjinas pa e fshehur entuziazmin, cka nenkupton shprehjen popullore se trimat nuk vdesin por perjetesohen ne kenge

----------


## dodoni

Kostumet e grave, më autentike se të burrave

Dasmë arbëreshe, ritet e së enjtes 


Shekulli

Gjirokastër-Arbëreshët sollën në skenën e kalasë së Gjirokastrës ritualet e martesës. Nën tingujt e këngës dhe valles karakteristike, vëmendja u përqendrua në ritet e ditës së enjte. Në ceremonial futen të gjitha përgatitjet që nga veshja e nuses, përgatitja e shtratit bashkëshortor e deri tek hyrja e dhëndrit në dhomë. Shumë nga këto rite i gjen edhe sot në dasmat arbëreshe, edhe pse dasmat janë modernizuar shumë,- thotë Sara Bafa, koordinatore e grupit arbëresh. Eshtë hera e parë që grupi arbëresh vjen me një ritual dasme,- thonë organizatorët e tij. Tepër interesant momenti kur dhëndrit i vihet mbi shpinë një samar gomari që nënkupton se tani ai krijon familje dhe bëhet i pari i saj, ndaj i vihet samari, për përgjegjësitë familjare që e presin. Dhëndri e puth nusen në prani të dasmorëve, i çon pajën, siç është zakoni ditën e enjte dhe e gjitha kjo ka ritet dhe këngët e veta. Shumë prej këtyre zakoneve që i pamë të improvizuara në skenë ngjasojnë si dy pika uji me ritet e dasmës në zonat e Jugut të vendit. Në Gjirokastër, në zonat e Lunxherisë, Zagorisë,- thonë specialistët. 
Ata kanë shpalosur në skenë disa lloje kostumesh, kryesisht veshje të grave: fustanet me pala, të gjera, me shirita poshtë të gjatë deri te kërciri i këmbës, jelekë të qëndisur, me fije ari, me shirita me ngjyra etj. Na kujtuan veshjet karakteristike të disa zonave të Jugut, thotë drejtori i Qendrës Studimore Stalo Elmo. Veshja e gruas është origjinale, e përcjellë në breza, ndërsa veshja e burrave është e adaptuar me veshjen e burrave të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Prej andej kanë marrë fustanellën, poturet, jelekun etj. dhe i kanë adoptuar. Ndërsa veshjet e grave dhe vajzave janë autentike. Këto lloj kostumesh kanë ngjashmëri me kostumet e grave të Sarandës dhe të Çamërisë. Edhe sot në Kalabri bëhet kujdes për ruajtjen e kostumeve. Ato ripërtërihen, pasi shpesh në fshatra ka gëzime e festa ku përdoren veshjet karakteristike. Eshtë për tu vlerësuar fakti që të 30 përfaqësuesit e grupit arbëresh janë të rinj e te reja. Janë nga krahinat më në zë të Kalabrisë, nga San Demetrio Korona, San Sofia de Pietro dhe San Benedeto Ulano. Arbëreshët kanë qenë gjithnjë prezent në festivalet folklorike, por në grupe të vogla, për shkak të vështirësive financiare. Gati çdo fshat ka grupin e tij. Në Kalabri zhvillohet edhe një festival folklorik mesdhetar. Ka tre vjet që organizohet,- thotë Andrea Kokeri, drejtori artistik i Festivalit Mesdhetar. Eshtë në miniaturë si ky i Gjirokastrës, me pjesëmarrje të grupeve nga të gjitha fshatrat që ruajnë me xhelozi traditën. Jepen edhe çmime, shton Kokeri 



04/10/2004
 Marte, 05 Tetor 2004


KOMUNITETI I ARBERESHEVE NE RREZIK ASIMILIMI 

Magdalena Alla

Intervista/ Flet kryetari i Qendres se Studimeve dhe Kerkimeve te Tradites Popullore Arbereshe, Italo Elmo

Ne Hotelin e Palmave ne Lazarat, ku jane vendosur mjaft artiste festivaliste dhe perfaqesues te mediave qe ndjekin Festivalin Folklorik te Gjirokastres, para dy ditesh, personeli i hotelit ishte mjaft i angazhuar, sepse pritej te vinte grupi i arberesheve te Italise. Dheata erdhen, por larg perfytyrimit se "arbereshet e urte" do te ishin dhe disa zhurmaxhinj te papare, qe thyenin rregullat e nje hoteli, apo mjedisi te perbashket. Nejse, kjo thuhet edhe pak me shaka edhe pse mbart brenda dhe te meten. Ata ishin disa te rinj te hareshem, qe rendnin neper korridore, edhe me vrap, duke bere shaka, duke bertitur, kenduar, perplasur dyert, hedhur syte ndaj ndonje vajze te bukurEdhe pse me i vjetri mes tyre, Italo Elmo perpiqej t'u terhiqte verejtje, asgje nuk ndryshonte. Por kjo me teper se bezdisje te jepte ate kenaqesine qe njerez te kombesise sone, qe jetojne perhere larg nesh, kete here i kemi prane, e fundja le te jene si te jene mjaft qe jane. "Keshtu jane kalabrezet", thote dikush qe i njeh mire, edhe pse ata jane arbereshe, por ama qe, sigurisht kane marre e dhene me treven ku jetojne. 

Ne mengjesin e te nesermes ata jane te paret qe jane ngritur me heret dhe kane mbushur barin ku hahet mengjesi, sepse jane shume. Perseri te zhurmshem, por te kendshem ama ne energjine, gjallerine qe mbartin. Flasin arberisht dhe italisht. Pak prej tyre jane arbereshe te paperziere. Shumica jane sidomos me nene italiane, ndersa babain shqiptar. Nje nga ata eshte dhe Michele, student per filozofi ne vitin e fundit. Po ashtu dhe studiuesja Sara, e cila mallengjehet per perkatesine e saj kombetare dhe nga fakti qe gjendet ne Shqiperi. Ndersa zoti Italo Elmo, i cili eshte kryetar i Qendres se Studimeve dhe Kerkimeve te Tradites Popullore Arbereshe flet nje shqipe te paster. Ai eshte dhe arberesh i paster. 

Ja si i pergjigjet pyetjeve, te bera nga gazeta "Koha jone", nderkohe qe te rinjte e tjere kane dale ne oborr dhe perpara se te hypin ne autobus per provat kendojne me shpirt kenge te pazakonta, perla te muzikes arbereshe. 



Cila eshte veprimtaria e Qendres Studimore te Traditave Arbereshe?

Qendra e Studimeve dhe Kerkimeve te Tradites Popullore Arbereshe eshte krijuar ne vitin 1980 si rezultat i nje nisme te perbashket mes studiuesve shqiptare dhe arbereshe te folklorit dhe trashegimise etnografike. Qendra numeron 34 aktivitete ne vit, te cilat kane ne qender folklorin arberesh. Aktiviteti kryesor i saj eshte organizimi i Festivalit te Folklorit Arberesh. Gjate ketyre 5 viteve te fundit qe une drejtoj Qendren kemi realizuar 3 aktivitete. Cdo vit si vend i zhvillimit te festivalit perzgjidhen dy fshatra arberesh. Ne kete eveniment te folkut marin pjese 32 fshatra nderkohe qe ne ditet e festivalit prezantohen 450 numra folklorike. 

Element tjeter i veprimtarise se qendres sone eshte edhe evidentimi i pasurise folklorike materiale dhe orale ne krahinat arbereshe. Kerkimet tona jane perqendruar mbi kulturen popullore, kostumet, ritet arbereshe ne dasma dhe vdekje, kenget e djepit etj. Keto kerkime realizohen nga 5 specialiste te folklorit arberesh. Tani se fundi rezultatet e punes kerkimore ne lidhje me traditat arbereshe ne i kemi permbledhur ne 3 vellime nderkohe qe kemi pergatitur edhe nje cd kompjuterike. Gjate veprimtarise sone ne kemi pasur bashkepunim edhe me Insitutin Shqiptar te Folklorit dhe me studiuesit A.Onuzi, A. Bido, R. Bogdani etj. 

Ne Festivalin e Gjirokastres cfare perzgjedhjeje eshte bere per pjesemarrjen?

Grupi arberesh i Kalabrise eshte formuar nga kompani te disa grupeve qe kane emrin "Avuli", "Shkendija" dhe te tjera grupe. Ne kete festival jane perzgjedhur elementet me te mire te grupeve arbereshe nga zona te ndryshme. 

E sata here eshte qe vini ne Shqiperi me grupe folklorike?

Eshte e katerta here qe vij personalisht dhe me grupe te tjera dhe e para me ritualin e marteses.

Si eshte rituali i marteses te arbereshet?

Martesa fillon me javen e nuses, e pikerisht me te enjten e dhuratave dhe pergatitjen e shtratit te nuses dhe dhendrit. Pastaj vjen e premtja e samarit. Dhendrit i vihet samari ne menyre simbolike per te thene sa pergjegjesi ai do te kete ketej e tutje. 

Ne te dielen e dasmes veshin nusen me cohen arbereshe, stolite dhe i kendojne kengen duke vallezuar, "Jurendina po martohet". Kostumet nga Shen Miter Korona. E marta pas martese eshte ritali i kulacit. Ai qe merr pjesen me te madhe do te dominoje ne familje, do te jete komandanti. 

Me ke treve shqptare ngjajne keto rite? 

Ka ide studiuesish qe martesa e arberesheve te Jugut per shembull ngjan dhe do te bashkohet me ate te shqiptareve te Jugut. Sepse eshte ideja se arbereshet vijne nga zona e Himares. 

Po martesat e arberesheve sot, besoj se jane me shume te perziera dhe jo aq mes njeri-tjetrit?

Parapelqimi eshte arberesh me arberesh, por ky nuk eshte rregull. Martesat tani behen me shume te perziera, me italiane, dhe kjo per komunitetin tone nuk eshte mire. Kur martohet nje arberesh me arberesh bekojme perendine se themi: "Sa mire! Do ruhet gjuha". Ndersa kur behen martesa te perziera, edhe pse kjo eshte normale, rralle ndodh qe te ruhet gjuha. 

Por ne 1999 ne Itali shteti aprovoi te drejten e arberesheve te mesojne gjuhen e tyre ne shkolla, dhe kjo ndodhi pas 500 vjetesh pritje, fale politikanit arberesh Mario Brunetti, i cili e ndoqi kete problem per 30 vjet rresht. Krahina e Kalabrise lejen e minoritetit per ruajtjen e traditave arbereshe e miratoi ne 2003. 

Me se fundi ka nje pike referimi te sakte per ruajtjen e kultures sone, sepse me pare ishte vetem pasioni, ndersa tani jepen edhe para per folklorin tone e gjuha mesohet ne shkolla. Dhe ne do te mbetemi si kulture pikerisht dhe nga keto. 

Andrea Kokjeri "nderhyn): Mos shih keta qe jane njerez te apasionuar pas kombesise se tyre, por une kam jetuar 13 vjet ne Kalabri, jam dhe muzikolog dhe kam vene re qe arbereshet kane turp te thone kombesine e tyre, e mohojne ate. Flas me teper per brezat e rinj, ndersa te vjetrit jo. Une kam gjetur pleq te mocem qe flasin nje shqipe te mrekullueshme. Nuk jane te organizuar mire. Edhe Katedra e gjuhes shqipe nuk ka bere ndonje pune te madhe. 

A keni ju nje force politike tuajen?

Jo, dhe kjo eshte e demshme. Ne na premtojne shume neper fushata elektorale, parti te se majtes, apo te djathtes, per te mbrotjur te drejtat tona, por kur vjen fundi asgje nuk bejne. Ende nuk jemi te bashkuar per te mbrojtur vetveten tone.

Po me komunitetin italian ne pergjithesi c'marredhenie keni?

Italianet thone: "Kur sheh nje ujk dhe arberesh me mire vrit arbereshin". Por ne kemi nje tjeter shprehje, "Italianin dhe cdokend tjeter joarberesh mos e fut ne shtepi, se te hane e pine e pastaj te tradhetojne". "Qesh). Megjithate ne shkojme mire. 

Sara Baffa, studiuese

Kam bere nje kerkim, historik-gjuhesor me foto te vjetra dhe jam duke vazhduar ne kete drejtim, sidomos ne zonen e Shen Sofias se Epirit. Dhe kam vene re qe festimet e Pashkeve, Krishtlindjet jane originale.

Jane 500 vjet dhe distanca sa vjen dhe shtohet. Si e shihni te ardhmen?

Ne disa fshatra eshte problem. Ne shume ruhet dhe gjalleron folklori i vjeter. Legjenda ruhet ne kenge, rituali i martesave me kenge. Ka probleme sepse bota perendimore leviz drejt globalizmit, televizionet jane italisht jo arberisht. Dhe kjo kohe eshte si nje lume i madh qe merr gjithcka.

Cfare projektesh keni per te ardhmen?

Puna ime eshte e lidhur me perspektiven e Qendres qe drejtoj. Fale nje projekti te mbeshtetur nga Bashkimi Europian brenda ketij viti Qendra Studimore e Tradites Arbereshe do te shnderrohet ne Insitutin Nderkombetar Etnografik "Beniamin Kruta".

Per here te pare ajo do te organizoje dhe Festivalin Folklorik Arberesh, pasi folklori yne vazhdon te mbetet shume i gjalle. E me pare nuk ka pasur nje aktivitet ku te mblidheshin te gjitha grupet. Kjo eshte hera e pare. Mendojme qe ne kete festival te ngjallim folklorin e vjeter, por dhe krijimet e reja. Sa te mesojne te rinjte gjuhen arbereshe, folklori mund te jete aktiviteti me i mire per kete.

E Marte, 05 Tetor 2004


LABERI, MAJAT ME CIKA 

Me te ecuren karakteristike, veshtrimin krenar e pamjen e ashper "rebelet" e festivalit, pushtojne skenen. Te shumte ne numer, gati sa trefishi i grupeve te tjera, artistet e Qarkut te Vlores kane mbushur gjithe hapesiren dhe sfondin e platese se fetivalit. Ne naten e peste te konkurrimit, grupet e rretheve te Vlores, Sarandes e Delvines kane percjelle 20 numra artistike duke bere qe kalaja te ushtoje per 120 minuta nga zerat e burrave te Laberise.

Nje melodi e embel me fyell krijon atmosfere idilike per publikun dhe pas saj marresi i njohur Syrjan Hodo i grupit te Terbacit, ekzekuton kengen "Memedheu", duke celur mozaikun e polifonise. "Megjithese polifonia duket si e njejte, seicili grup ka te vecanten e tij, ngjyrimet, notat dhe ritmi jane te ndryshme. Kjo shpjegon edhe numrin e madh te pjesmarresve, pasi nje grup nuk interpreton dot ison e tjetrit", shpjegon udheheqesi artistik i grupit te Qakut te Vlores, Vait Kuci. Grupet dhe kengetaret e njohur i lene vendin njeri tjetrit. Kenge epike dhe

lirike, zera te ngrohte e te plote, nje grup me iso te shtruar e te qete, nje tjeter me iso te ashper, larima e polifonise se ketyre trevave ka rrjedhe fuqishem ne skene. 

Najram Hunda, Hysni Kapo e Taire Bozhani, treshja e grupit te Dukatit e shoqeruar nga isoja e grupit ka interpretuar kengen "Telat vene e vine", ndersa notat lirike kane ardhe se pari nga grupi i Velces ne kengen "Kumbulla, moj kumbulla". Grupet e Mavroves, Tragjasit

e grupi "Bilbili" i Vlores ndiqen nga interpretimi i grupit "Dea" te Sarandes qe ka sjelle kengen "O moj dardha dimerore". Folklori i treves se Camerise ka ardhur ne skene

permes valles se vajzave te grupit cam te Vlores. Kostumet e tyre te vecana dhe interpretimi elegant, plot hijeshi e finese ka zbritur ne Gjirokaster magjine folklorike te kesaj treve. Por ajo qe ka dominuar ne programin artistik te ketij grupi kane qene kenget dhe elementet epike.

Ketu ne vendet e mia

Ku dhe Zoti vjen i ftuar

Mbreteron vetem liria. 

Kjo eshte Himara qe thone / diell dhe dete shqiponje. 

Nje flamur kombetar shpaloset ne skene, grupi i Himares percjell vargjet e kenges: "Une jam Damjan i Himares", qe ka ardhur nga zerat e plote te dy marrese Kristo Cipa e Leni Cali. 

"C'ka ky djale qe ma ben me dore" prezantoi kengen qytetare vlonjate, ndersa rrethi i Delvines eshte paraqitur me "Djemte e Delvines" dhe grupin "Kaonia" qe interpretuan kenget "Engjell i miresise" dhe "C'u prish Lekuresi i shkrete". Hyne me gjemim e dalin me gjemim nga skena, per kete eshte preferuar qe mbyllja e programit te behet me vallen e kenduar "Laberi, majat me cika" ekzekutuar nga grupi i burrave te Zvernecit.

----------


## Genti^Itali

Gjashtë netët e Festivalit Folklorik të Gjirokastrës. Juria ka shpallur fituesit e edicionit të shtatë

*Kupa e folkut mbetet në Gjirokastër*


Alma Mile

Gjirokastër - Kupa e Festivalit mbetet në Gjirokastër. Pas gjashtë netësh të ngjeshura konkurrimi është mbyllur mbrëmë në kala, Festivali Kombëtar Folklorik i Gjirokastrës. Duke marrë parasysh paraqitjen e të gjitha grupeve konkurruese, si nga ana muzikore, koreografike, kostumografike, si dhe pastërtia e folklorit, juria e festivalit, e përbërë nga emra të njohur të muzikologjisë shqiptare, si Ramazan Bogdani, Afërdita Onuzi, Bahtir Shaholli, Haxhi Dalipi, Agron Xhagolli, Thoma Gaqi e Ndoc Papleka, kanë dhënë trofetë: Kupa e Festivalit për qarkun e Gjirokastrës; Çmimi i parë për grupin e Tiranës; Çmimi i dytë për grupet e Vlorës dhe Korçës; Çmimi i tretë për grupet e Fierit, Elbasanit dhe Kosovës.
Të gjitha sëbashku këto çmime kanë një vlerë 1.3 milionë lekë. Në edicionin e shtatë të këtij aktiviteti kanë konkuruar 12 qarqe nga Shqipëria, si ai i Kukësit, Fierit, Dibrës, Tiranës, Shkodrës, Beratit, Vlorës, Korçës, Gjirokastrës, Elbasanit, Lezhës, por edhe përfaqësues nga Kosova, konkurimi i të cilëve është shpërndarë në netë të ndryshme të festivalit. Të pranishëm kanë qenë edhe shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi, e diasporës në Zvicër e Amerikë. Pas një nate të zjarrtë që dhuruan artistët e qarkut të Vlorës, me polifoninë burrërore e këngët e trimërisë, këngët e vallet e gëzueshme të dasmave krutane e durrsake, riteve dhe kostumeve të arbëreshëve të Kalabrisë, nata e përmbyllëse ishte rezervuar për qarkun e Korçës, grupeve folklorike të Prishtinës e Gjilanit, e padyshim vendasve. Pas valleve të ëmbla gorarçe e devollite, të kërcyera me mjeshtëri nga grupi i burrave dhe më pas ai i të rinjve të Devollit, këngëve grarishte të Kolonjës, çiftelisë kosovare, rradha iu la vendasve, grupeve folklorike të qarkut të Gjirokastrës. Këngëtarët e grupit Ergjëria, grupi i mirënjohur i Bënçës e Kolonjës, sollën sërish në skenën e festivalit polifoninë e mrekullueshme të jugut e ison e gjatë labe, e cila do të pasohej nga valet lozonjare të vajzave dropullite. Por surpriza e mbrëmjes do të ishte përshëndetja e grupit folklorik të ardhur nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, të cilët kanë përcjellë tek publiku, emocionin e mërgimtarit, këngë e valle nga të gjitha trevat e Shqipërisë, që nga Çamëria, Shqipëria e Mesme e deri në këngët e veriut.

----------

